# [CM7] anybody still getting those random reboots?



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

It seems on cm7 i have been getting very random reboots. Yes I know this is supposed to be normal but sometimes more than other days. Is there anyway i can prevent these? any flash dances I should try?


----------



## NikolaiSm (Jun 10, 2011)

This is not a dev thread, and its because of the radio that youre using, however you cant do anything about it yet sorry


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

ooops sorry. please move this thread.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I have had approx 5 since I picked up the phone on release day....

My wife has only had one and we got them at the same time and running the same rom/radio

As mentioned, until they come up with a new radio, you will keep seeing them here and there. Every radio released so far also does the same.

p.s. If you see something out of line, use the report post feature and a mod will move the thread if needed.









Thread moved


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes i get em still it gets annoying but i deal with it. the bad thing is with the random reboots it kills ur battery when it boots up again.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I just found out that i was running MR1 radio. I just flashed to the 1.16.00.0223r radio. we will see how things go from here. What radio are you guys running?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im running the 1.16.00.402w_1 radio. i just recently installed omfgb beta and no reboots at all. with the same radio, but before installing i was running cm7 and gettn reboots all the time.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive been running 223r radio, its been very stable and i think ive had one reboot but it was while i was on a call, had call waiting coming in, and tried to wake the proximity sensor. I think it just got overloaded. No specific "random" reboots though.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm on 223r radio, every so often (very rarely but still happens) the phone will randomly shut off/not wake up from sleep after it has been on for a few days.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

From my experience since I have installed CM7 I haven't gotten one reboot, it may be that I beat the phone to it with my constant flashes and theme changes. As far as I'm concerned though CM7 has cured most of if not all of my reboots. However my friend has CM7 installed and it does it once a day, so I think it differs from device to device.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am on the stock radio and am getting the random reboots. But just recently. I flashed the mr2 radio and leak GB. I flashed back to the shipped radio and started the reboots. Before that I had no problems on CM7.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I am on stock radio and get them from time to time... maybe about once and 1-2 weeks


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have not had any reboots on rc0.6 but my WiFi does not work properly. The kernel does not matter... I have tried stock and leankernel.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Was just receiving a call and phone rebooted ;(.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Aaron said:


> Was just receiving a call and phone rebooted ;(.


what radio are you running? did you do what this person did? 


cloud36426 said:


> I am on the stock radio and am getting the random reboots. But just recently. I flashed the mr2 radio and leak GB. I flashed back to the shipped radio and started the reboots. Before that I had no problems on CM7.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> what radio are you running? did you do what this person did?


Stock radio, haven't updated, I flashed back to the original kernel and haven't seen anything weird again so far.


----------



## uthinkisay (Jul 3, 2011)

i still get very random reboots on dasbamf on the 2.5 radio, only radio that doesn't give me reboots is the original one that was on there at launch


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Since upgrading to CM7 with MR2 radio not one reboot and i now have 4g with bars! check it out if u already havent!


----------

